# Fridge trips gfi



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm doing work at this house I've been working on all week..ran a new 15 amp home run for fridge ...fridge has been plugged in all week..no problems...home owner is now installing all new kitchen cabinets from ikea(don't ask)..anyway they plugged in to new 20 amp gfi rceptacles(home run nothing else on on circuit)and he's saying the gfi is tripping. I explained to him the operation of gfi's and how sensitive they are and he is adamant that there is something wrong with the receptacle...he is as stubborn as a mule..he owes me the last 20% .how do you guys handle something like this when you know you're right and the homeowner is an idiot???!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Canadian sparky said:


> I'm doing work at this house I've been working on all week..ran a new 15 amp home run for fridge ...fridge has been plugged in all week..no problems...home owner is now installing all new kitchen cabinets from ikea(don't ask)..anyway they plugged in to new 20 amp gfi rceptacles(home run nothing else on on circuit)and he's saying the gfi is tripping. I explained to him the operation of gfi's and how sensitive they are and he is adamant that there is something wrong with the receptacle...he is as stubborn as a mule..he owes me the last 20% .how do you guys handle something like this when you know you're right and the homeowner is an idiot???!


Fridges are notorious for tripping GFCIs. Something with the compressors. If it's an older fridge it gets worse. Some manufactures recommend not using GFCIs anyway. You really don't want to take a risk of the GFCI tripping and spoiling your food. I would do my best to explain this to the customer. You could even put a load splitter on the fridge and measure the hot and neutral at the same time with a clamp meter. If it gives you a reading then there's your proof to the leakage current tripping the GFCI. Put the meter on max/min and wait for the compressor or ice maker to kick on. You could also call the fridge manufacture and see what they say about GFCI protection and their product. Or replace the receptacle and when it trips explain it all over to him again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tell him to trot down to Home Depot and buy a 3-pack of GFCIs and change them out himself. Once he gets the third one installed, maybe he'll realize you were telling the truth.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have had my fridge on a gfci for 10 years- no issue. All commercial refrigerators in kitchen need to be gfci. If the gfci is tripping then there is some leakage on the compressor that could be potential dangerous. The gfci is doing its job. Fix the compressor or get a new refrigerator


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Cabinet installers didn't put a screw threw a wire did they?

Why do you have GFI on a fridge circuit?


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

Gfi behind the fridge? Is it necessary in this application? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Seen lots of bad defrost circuits trip GFCIs, I know compressors are supposed to be notorious for it, too.

If it was me, first I'd plug it into a couple different GFCIs to be sure the problem followed the fridge. Then I'd take multimeter and put it on "milliamps" in series with the equipment ground wire and show him the current flow to demonstrate the problem.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Had this problem with a washing machine, I just swapped receps with the dryer and the problem stayed with the washing machine. 

Loan him a cord and plug it into a kitchen recep, if it still trips you know it's the frige. If it stops tripping you know it's the GFCi.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We have a really nice fridge here, all the bells & whistles...:thumbup:

Came from a 2nd home, gfci tripped via lightning strike

~CS~


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Why would you want a whistle on your refrigerator? :shifty:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It goes off when the milk starts to sour.

The bell is for wilted lettuce.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Big John said:


> It goes off when the milk starts to sour.
> 
> The bell is for wilted lettuce.


No, the bell is to remind the woman to have supper ready on time.

The whistle should be set for "low on beer"


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Canadian sparky said:


> ran a new 15 amp home run for fridge ...fridge has been plugged in all week..anyway they plugged in to new 20 amp gfi rceptacles(home run nothing else on on circuit)and he's saying the gfi is tripping.


So you ran a 15A circuit and he's plugging into a 20A gfci.. what is going on here. And why is a fridge even GFCI'd? take the GFCI off and put in a normal 15A receptacle and the problem is magically solved.

Pass Go, collect remaining 20%.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> ...The whistle should be set for "low on beer"


 In the newest models that's an air-raid siren.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

The fridge is not on a gfi..it was on a 15 amp duplex fed directly from panel...no problem...he had to move the fridge because the old cabinets were coming out so in the meantime he plugged it into a 20 amp gfi receptacle I had on the counter until the cabinet guys were done ..the 15 amp receptacle (home run) has held since I installed it over a week ago..he had to plug it in temporarily to one of the direct feed 20 amp kitchen counter receptacle for the demo guys to remove old cabinets.. And while it was plugged in to the 20 amp gfi it wouldn't hold...


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Canadian sparky said:


> The fridge is not on a gfi..it was on a 15 amp duplex fed directly from panel...no problem...he had to move the fridge because the old cabinets were coming out so in the meantime he plugged it into a 20 amp gfi receptacle I had on the counter until the cabinet guys were done ..the 15 amp receptacle (home run) has held since I installed it over a week ago..he had to plug it in temporarily to one of the direct feed 20 amp kitchen counter receptacle for the demo guys to remove old cabinets.. And while it was plugged in to the 20 amp gfi it wouldn't hold...


I don't understand the problem then. Just explain it to the guy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

So this isn't tied up with your wiring? It's not your job to make sure his appliances work safely. Note on your invoice that you explained the danger to him and send the bill.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Just tell him fridges aren't supposed to go on GFCI's. 

Or just replace the $14 GFCI receptacle and stop wasting your invaluable time. Save that receptacle for the next house or install it somewhere else in his house.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> . Save that receptacle for the next house or install it somewhere else in his house.


But how will he get the scuff marks off :whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The only way to deal with a stubborn person is to be stubborn yourself. Tell him if he's not happy you will close the permit and send him to small claims court. Sometimes you can't wrap everything up pretty. He needs you worse than you need him.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> But how will he get the scuff marks off :whistling2:


Magic eraser, toothpaste, brake part cleaner, orange ideal towels, dishwasher, wd-40, or goof-off... of course!


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

I've found Kirkland baby wipes from Costco are ideal for my baby's delicate skin and decora receptacles...plus they contain aloe and vitamin E...Win-Win for everyone!!!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That's funny, I have the same thing in my truck, a pack of baby wipes. They work great for cleaning hands when going to do some nice finishing work.

And they're way cheaper than anything made for "tradesmen".


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That's funny, I have the same thing in my truck, a pack of baby wipes. They work great for cleaning hands when going to do some nice finishing work.
> 
> And they're way cheaper than anything made for "tradesmen".


May as well go the distance and use baby powder as wire lube.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Why the gfci on circuit.
They moved it from your original location?
IKEA I hate that cabinet crap


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> May as well go the distance and use baby powder as wire lube.


Funny you say baby powder. Best tip ever: wanna make sure no finger prints get on the ceiling or walls? That's right, forget the latex gloves, and sprinkle baby powder on your hands. Works like magic.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

T&K said:


> Funny you say baby powder. Best tip ever: wanna make sure no finger prints get on the ceiling or walls? That's right, forget the latex gloves, and sprinkle baby powder on your hands. Works like magic.


Old timers used talcum powder for lube. We were on a job a couple of years ago and ran out of lube. Went to the drug store and bought some baby powder to finish the pull. Seemed to work.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys are geniuses! I'm stealing some baby powder tonight.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You guys are geniuses! I'm stealing some baby powder tonight.


My wife started buying the little travel size bottles because I would steal one every time I started a trim out. I got em scattered all over the place.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Old timers used talcum powder for lube. We were on a job a couple of years ago and ran out of lube. Went to the drug store and bought some baby powder to finish the pull. Seemed to work.


It works great. And it cleans up real easy. Unlike blue lube on a painted wall


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

Armor all makes for some great wire lube, in a pinch. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That's funny, I have the same thing in my truck, a pack of baby wipes. They work great for cleaning hands when going to do some nice finishing work.
> 
> And they're way cheaper than anything made for "tradesmen".


If you think they are good for that, use them the day after a spicy meal


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

T&K said:


> It works great. And it cleans up real easy. Unlike blue lube on a painted wall


...and it makes your wire smell pretty


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Tell him you don't know why its tripping, it worked fine where it was,til those cabinet guys had to move it,....when your equipment worked where I installed it my job was done, if you move it and have problems, I'd suggest putting it back where it was when it worked


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I've seen a 6 month old refrigerator in apparently excellent condition trip a gfi like this. I took a code class a few years ago and the inspector and many of the students had seen the same thing


----------

